# Melbourne Symphony Orchestra's Violin Spectacular (James Ehnes)



## maestro57

Anyone attending this concert over the next three days? I'll be at tomorrow evening's performance (October 31st) at the Elisabeth Murdoch Hall. Sorry, kids, no candy for Halloween this year 

Vivaldi Violin Concerto, RV.356
Vivaldi Concerto for Two Violins, RV.522
Vivaldi Concerto for Three Violins, RV.551
Vivaldi Concerto for Four Violins, RV.580
Mozart Symphony No.29

What a wonderful program. I'm stoked! Hope you TC attendees will enjoy it.


----------



## Radames

maestro57 said:


> Anyone attending this concert over the next three days? I'll be at tomorrow evening's performance (October 31st) at the Elisabeth Murdoch Hall. Sorry, kids, no candy for Halloween this year
> 
> Vivaldi Violin Concerto, RV.356
> Vivaldi Concerto for Two Violins, RV.522
> Vivaldi Concerto for Three Violins, RV.551
> Vivaldi Concerto for Four Violins, RV.580
> Mozart Symphony No.29
> 
> What a wonderful program. I'm stoked! Hope you TC attendees will enjoy it.


I didn't know Ehnes did baroque music. You don't hear much in concert, except for 4 Seasons. I'm not big on it myself.


----------

